# Infinity Crossover question



## BrianAbington (Mar 19, 2008)

I have a pair of crossovers from some Infinity RS4000 speakers. 
I am thinking about using these in some DIY speakers.

Do any of you know what the impedence of the individaul drivers in these speakers were? They were not labled on the drivers them selves...and the guy I talked to at Infinity had no idea.:dontknow:

Also what were the crossover points of these units?


----------



## BoomieMCT (Dec 11, 2006)

Not to sound like a purist but unless you are going for a real budget option you will be better off making your own x-overs.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Your best bet would be to identify the values of the inductors, resistors, and capacitors, and put them in a modeling program like speaker workshop or Passive Crossover Designer from FRD Consortium.

Even without an accurate speaker impedance, you could probably estimate where the crossover points were. Then you could "fake" a driver impedance from a similarly sized driver (get data from Parts Express or Madisound) to confirm.

I would guess for a commercial speaker the woofer would be 8Ohms nominal, but that would probably put it somewhere between 5 Ohms in a dip, with a peak over 30 Ohms. They really do go all over the place, which is why the best way is to measure the impedance directly.

For that you can use one of several tools: Speaker Workshop, Sound Easy, Woofer Tester from Parts Express.

As a last resort, you may be able to identify the woofer from markings and some place may still sell the raw driver. Unlikely, as Infinity probably has their own manufacturing for that.

Good luck.

Anthony


----------

